# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Seguro contra acidentes

## Ricardo Lacerda

Meus amigos,

..infelizmente (e para quem não sabe) o nosso administrador-mor (leia-se Juca) teve que interromper ontem as férias, de emergência, devido a um acidente que teve em casa...

... a estrutura que suportava a calha cedeu, e caíu dentro do aquário. 
O acidente deu-se entre sábado (altura em que eu lá fui dar a comida aos bichos) e ontem... ou seja num intervalo de 4 dias!
Resultado aproximado até à data: 
95% de mortes em vertebrados e
75% de mortes em corais.....
..ou seja ... MILHARES de  de prejuízo num sistema como o do Júlio...

Ainda não se pode avaliar os estragos globais pois a situação ainda está muito quente...

... quando entrei lá em casa até me vieram as lágrimas aos olhos...

O Júlio interrompeu as suas férias no Sul de Espanha e chegou ontem de madrugada, não tendo eu ainda oportunidade de falar com ele...

Além do meu apoio incondicional ao Juca para voltar a colocar tudo de pé, o que me levou a colocar este tópico é a seguinte:

*SEGUROS !!! Alguém tem, sabe ou ouviu dizer se existem seguros para este género de coisas? .. não temos ninguém no fórum ligado a seguros?*
Abraços

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Juca, ganda porra meu!!!

Se precisares de algo em que te possa ajudar, conta com a minha pouca experiencia que poderá ser-te útil!!!

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Desde já Juca... força.... 

e claro, podes sempre contar comigo para o que der e virer...

Relativamente a seguros estamos muito mal, pois já há uns meses que tento fazer um seguro para um aquário que tenho na sala e outro que vou montar no sotão e nada.... todas a seguradoras assumem seguros de água se for de chuva ou de canos nunca se coloca a situação de problemas com aquários... e só se responsablizam no caso de este rebentar e danificar móveis e electródomésticos...

Nesta ou em outras parecidas os seguros devem ser do que temos no interior: corais, vertebrados, invertebrados,... e é necessário que estes estejam legais, assim poderiamos fazer um seguro como é realizado para qualquer animal doméstico. 

Resposta das seguradoras??? NÃO PODEMOS FAZER NADA....

Talvez os logistas nos possam dizer como teem nos seus estabelecimentos

Mais uma vez Juca e Ricardo, força amigos

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Consegui falar agora para casa do Juca....
...ele está a dormir mas falei com a esposa....

..os meus piores receios confirmaram-se!!!
A taxa de moralidade atingiu os 100% !

O trabalho e dedicação de todo este tempo foi em vão... está tudo morto excepto uns nassárius e pouco mais !   :Icon Cry:  

Mais de 20 Acroporas e montiporas ... Euphyllias, tec.. etc...

Estou sem palavras.....

----------


## ZOOCENTER

Força Juca...

Estas coisas infelizmente acontecem...é mesmo de vir as lágrimas aos olhos quando o trabalho a dedicação e o investimento, atríbuido durante anos um dia por azar se esvanece.

Agora é olhar para a frente, levantar a cabeça, e quem sabe se no futuro não irás aqui postar fotos ainda mais espectaculares do que aquelas que aqui já colocas-te.

Eu juntamente com o meu sócio temos loja, e na loja o seguro que fizemos engloba este tipo de situações bem como acidentes com terceiros que possam ao deslocar-se á nossa loja...por ventura acontecer um azar de um aquario rebentar de uma calha cair etc...ou seja de ocorrer uma situação semelhante...o seguro engloba esses riscos.


Força e cabeça levantada...pois sei que irás dentro em breve conseguir erguer aquilo que agora desabou.


Um abraço pessoal

e da equipa ZOOCENTER

----------


## João Magano

:Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  !

----------


## João Pereira

Porra!!

É mesmo triste, ver todo o trabalho, dedicação ir pelo cano abaixo...  :Icon Cry:  

Força Júlio, não desistas..  :SbOk3:  

abraços
João

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Bem.... grande azar !!!!

Força não desistas..... Faz um melhor ainda !!

----------


## Alberto Branco

Uma situação destas é realmente de se ficar sem palavras.  :Icon Cry:  
Júlio muita força e não desistas!!!

Um Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Bom, estou sem palavras, é de chorar em prantos..  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Júlio se for possível de alguma forma ajudar-te, conta comigo   :SbOk:  

A malta podia juntar-se e fazer uma colecta de mudas que tenha a mais, o que acham da ideia?

Abração

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Infelizmente é verdade e digo isso porque quando o Ricardo me ligou não queria acreditar, pensei que era brincadeira, até liguei ao Juca para confirmar... (nem sei o que dizer)... estou muito triste com o acontecido... tive com o Ricardo em casa do Juca para ver se estava tudo bem e nada fazia prever o que ia acontecer... estava tudo muito bonito, em grande crescimento... e COMO ESTAVA TAMBÉM VAI VOLTAR A ESTAR, JUCA ESTAMOS CÁ TODOS PARA TE AJUDAR NO QUE FOR NECESSÁRIO.
Grande abraço.

----------


## João Duarte

"Nada se perde, tudo se transforma"Antoine Laurent Lavoisier

Que esta má experiencia sirva apenas para melhorar tudo o que já sabes.
E podes contar com este maçarico para o que precisares.

FORÇA JULIO.

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Um abraço de força Júlio. É sempre muito triste vermos projectos irem-se.
De certeza que o  novo aqua vai ter toda a tua sabedoria e com mais melhorias. 
Força para a nova etapa.

Nuno

----------


## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Juca

A tua experiência, saber fazer e vontade ninguém tas tira. Faz outro ainda melhor.

Um abraço nesta hora de dificuldade.

Gonçalo

----------


## António Paes

Mas que grande azar Juca, no que te pudermos ajudar sabes que o ppl está aqui é para isso.
A iluminação cair para dentro do aquário também foi uma das minhas preocupações e por isso quando o electricista montou os projectores, que são ainda bem pesadinhos, pedi-lhe para por uns valentes camarões.
Relativamente a seguros, também só tenho o do recheio da casa e não um especifico para o aquário.

----------


## Didos Farm

Amigo Juca,

como todos os outros tenho de demostrar a minha solidariedade e lembrar-te que em Outubro de 2002 o mesmo me aconteçeu no meu armazém em que fiquei sem perto de 120 aquários, nessa situação todos os aquários por um problema de montagem de uma estrutura cairam em Dominó e fiquei quase sem nada, apenas vidros partidos. Algumas pessoas que me conheçem bem lembram-se da minha forma de encarar o problema pois a minha esposa, a Sofia estava dentro do armazém no momento em que isso aconteçeu e por sorte apenas ficou momentaneamente surda por tamanho estrondo que os aquários fizeram ao cairem. O meu filho mais novo tinha na altura 2 aninhos costumava andar nos corredores entre as baterias de tricicolo e nesse dia não estava conosco. Logo o mais importante não se perdeu pois ninguém se magoou fisicamente (apenas psicológicamente, pois garanto que o trauma fica para sempre, ainda hoje acordamos de noite em sobresalto como se estivesse a aconteçer de novo).

Hoje estou bem de pé e costumo dizer que foi o melhor que me aconteceu, porque me obrigou a evoluir e a fazer ainda melhor. As minhas instalações são hoje 4 vezes maiores e muito melhores que eram nessa altura. E se não tivesse acontecido aquilo não teria evoluido.

Pensa apenas positivo, olha para o futuro e aproveita a oportunidade para fazer tudo pela forma que consideras hoje como ideal, e que faça levantar a fasquia do que se pode dizer que é o topo do Salgado.

O que precisares sabes que podes contar com todos nós aqui na Didos.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

oi , fiquei  muito triste com a noticia desta grande tragedia , nós junta-mos tantos s num aquario depois vai-se tudo num abrir e fechar de olhos, meus sinceros pesamos e força para o novo recomeço! Nunca devemos desistir daquilo que gostamos, seguir sempre o nosso sonho.....

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Lamentavel muito lamentavel, estou sem palavras  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Dasss...

Juca é preciso é calma!!! Enfim... _Antes isso que outras coisas de maior valor sentimental_....

É preciso é erguer a cabeça e siga p'ra frente!!!

Uma vez mais te digo se precisares de ajuda?




> *Mário Geraldo*
> Nesta ou em outras parecidas os seguros devem ser do que temos no interior: corais, vertebrados, invertebrados,... e é necessário que estes estejam legais, assim poderiamos fazer um seguro como é realizado para qualquer animal doméstico.
> 
> Resposta das seguradoras??? NÃO PODEMOS FAZER NADA....
> 
> Talvez os logistas nos possam dizer como teem nos seus estabelecimentos


Acho que está na hora de questionar os lojistas!!!

Bora lá ò pessoal

----------


## Vera Pedro

olá Ricardo,
trabalho em seguros, mais propriamente na gestão de sinistro, o Nuno Cruz durante o dia alertou-me para o que se estava a passar, após algumas pesquisas nas coberturas existentes no mercado, lamento mas muito dificilmente isso podera estar coberto, contudo há formas de dar volta a questão. 

Existe de facto Seguros de responsabilidade civil para animais mas infelizmente não se adaptão a aquariofilia, pode ser que ele tenha um cão e se resolva a coisa.


O Julio tem um seguro multiriscos para a casa? Dependento da apolice podemos estudar uma forma de cobrir isso.... fica aqui o meu contacto se quiserem liguem 962060940

Vou tentar ajudar no que me for possivel estou a vossa disposição

1 abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Silverio Torres

Quando reparei nos corais e quantidades que tinhas lá dentro quase fiquei sem palavras eram lindos  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  .
Boa Sorte e força para avançar com o aqua outra vez isso são coisas que acontecem.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto quando ontem liguei ao Ricardo e ele me diz que estava em casa do Juca e que a calha tinha caído dentro de água, comecei logo a pensar como reforçar a estrutura da minha! De facto não estamos livres que algo nos aconteça. Do mal o menos e apesar de tudo o aquário não se partiu e não deverá (de acordo com o que o Ricardo me disse) haver danos em casa!

Apesar das nossas divergências, é nestes momentos que devemos estar juntos... um abraço e força,

Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Julio...
Não ha muita coisa que se diga que te possa consolar por tao grande perda..
O carinho e dedicação que deste pelos teus seres vivos é sem duvida a maior perda..
O que resta dizer e fazer, é dar-te força para que nao penses sequer em desistir, e recomeçar tudo de novo. Nao é facil mas de certeza que o vais fazer com a mesma dedicaçao e sabedoria da ultima Montagem  :Wink: 

Diogo: é mesmo essa atitude   :Vitoria:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos


Pois é. Já não se pode ir de férias descançado. :Icon Cry:  

Palavras para que.

A  todos pela solidariedade demostrada o meu muito obrigado.

Vão-se os aneis, fiquem-se os dedos. 
Curiosamente escrevi um topico durante as férias que de certa forma vem de encontro a estes "dissabores" mas, esta no portatil ainda. Assim que possivel irei coloca-lo para reflexão.

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Boas, a todos...

Não sei se não deveriamos colocar isto neste tópico ou criar um novo...

Mas aqui vai....

Como combinado com o Ricardo disponibilizei-me logo a ajudar no que fosse preciso. Assim sai mais cedo do trabalho e por volta das 15h30m lá estava eu a entrar na casa do nosso amigo Juca.... 
Foi de arrepiar o choque....... não dá para imaginar... por mais eu já fosse preparado ainda me está na mente as imagens... e o cheiro....

O aquário já estava quase vazio, sem a rocha que foi colocada em bidões cheios de água com algumas bombas afim de criar a circulação minima...

O estranho deste relato passa-se agora.....

Depois de cair em mim e ter tentado perceber o que se tinha passado e o que passava no momento, apercebo-me do Juca e o Ricardo, sentados no sofá, relaxados (ou ainda em choque) a fumarem um cigarrinho como se nada fosse... e logo reparei e reconheci a boa disposição que é caracteristica do nosso amigo Juca que depressa se contagia a todos...

Então arregassa-se as mangas e vamos de volta ao trabalho, aproveitar aquários fazer água para ver se safamos alguma coisa... mais inundação.... mais mangueiras.... mais bombas... e despeja aquário, enche aquário.... esfrega aqui e ali... mais inundação (outra vez...).... e............ mais um cigarrinho sentado no sofá enquanto decidimos a nova estratégia de ataque... mas sempre munidos das boa disposição... Claro que sempre nos sentavamos a apreciar o espetáculo nos dava uma certa tristeza de ver corais tão bonitos, com cores tão diferentes agora estavam exposto à nossa frente mortos de cor castanha....
Mas nada como umas boas risadas para levantar o moral de todos nós... mas sei que no fundo o Juca está doente... gabo-te a paciência e a força de vontade....

Devolta ao trabalho.... mais um bidon.... mais água..... mais rocha..... mais bombas e extensões, e mais um bocadinho de melancolia por encontrar um coral ou um invertebrado morto....

E foi assim passada a tarde, ajudar o nosso amigo Juca


Agora as fotos do pequeno que se tornou num grande desastre serão colocadas oportunamente


Penso que podemos todos refletir como temos o nossos sistemas montados e começar a ganhar o habito de verificar se está tudo como deveria estar.
A segurança dos nossos aquários não está só nos sistemas de sustentação de vida mas também em todo o seu redor.

Muito trabalho se tem agora pela frente e como sempre podes contar com a minha ajuda Juca,

Abraço

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Como prometido aqui estão as fotos

o causador do acidente, a queda do apoio...

 

o Juca a tirar a areia...

 

A confusão....

 

 

a esfrega....

 

mas só para alguns....  (brincadeira...)

 


os bidões...

 

 

 

 

 


o que estava em standby para ver a evolução mas não parecia bem...

 

 

 



o que não se salvou....  até faz doer a alma........

----------


## Luís Pisco

ola amigo julio ,desde ja nao haverá muito mais a dizer do que já foi dito aqui no forum ,isso acontece quando menos se espera ,foi preciso ires de ferias para tal coisa acontecer.
 Tu tens um dom que te vai fazer ultrapassar tudo isso e nao te falta amigos para tal,podes contar comigo para o que precisares, sabes bem como .
Nao tenho palavras para mais ,já passei por situaçoes e sei muito bem o quanto custa.

Um abraço
luis oliveira ( o pisco )  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .... nosso amigo e conhecido ricardo lacerda asentado a nao fazer nenhum .....


QUEM pensas tu que estava a orientar tudo??? e isso não cansa???

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Pessoal:

Fico feliz por saber que existem alguns sobreviventes da calamidade e que a boa disposição não sofreu danos de maior.....coragem.

Abraço

Raquel

----------


## Mário Monte

> Meus amigos,
> 
> ..infelizmente (e para quem não sabe) o nosso administrador-mor (leia-se Juca) teve que interromper ontem as férias, de emergência, devido a um acidente que teve em casa...
> 
> ... a estrutura que suportava a calha cedeu, e caíu dentro do aquário. 
> O acidente deu-se entre sábado (altura em que eu lá fui dar a comida aos bichos) e ontem... ou seja num intervalo de 4 dias!
> Resultado aproximado até à data: 
> 95% de mortes em vertebrados e
> 75% de mortes em corais.....
> ...


 Olá...já soube o que aconteceu ...  e a solidariedade que nos une só aqui pode ser demonstrada...sou um maçarico nestas coisas ..mas depois de já ter sido ...inúmeras vezes ajudado pelo J. Macieira só tenho que te dizer ...força e se puder ajudar nalguma coisa... apita...Um abraço e quando recomeçares fixa-te naquilo que tinhas pra fazeres algo ainda melhor ...Mário Monte

----------

